# Repeat visits rather than emigration question



## Mosaab (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi folks 

Just finished a month's trip to NZ and fell in love with the place. Got back home (Scotland) to find that my company has a job going off the coast of Australia and I am in with a good chance of getting it. As I work in the Oil Industry it will be on a 4 weeks on 4 weeks off rota and in my 4 weeks off I can pretty much go wherever I like. 

As such, I am thinking about relocating to New Zealand for good. I'll be sharing accommodation with two friends, but my question is, will I be able to basically live there and get a bank account, use medical facilities if needed etc without actually being resident?

I am thinking that I will be able to enter the country regulalry on my time off as I will be coming from outside NZ and have a UK passport, but I was just wondering if anyone could see any potential pitfalls/problems with what I am planning on doing?

Thanks in advance and if anyone needs any clarification on anything just yell


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Mosaab said:


> As such, I am thinking about relocating to New Zealand for good. I'll be sharing accommodation with two friends, but my question is, will I be able to basically live there and get a bank account, use medical facilities if needed etc without actually being resident?
> 
> I am thinking that I will be able to enter the country regulalry on my time off as I will be coming from outside NZ and have a UK passport, but I was just wondering if anyone could see any potential pitfalls/problems with what I am planning on doing?


In order to open a NZ bank account I believe you have to provide an IRD number (aquired through Inland Revenue). If you don’t have an IRD number when you open an account, you will be charged resident withholding tax (RWT) at 39 per cent. Without being a resident, getting a loan, credit card, etc... I should think would be difficult.

You can read about what medical coverage is available to you as a UK citizen here:
Reciprocal Health Agreements - Eligibility
The one caveat being it requires you are "are ordinarily resident in the UK", I am not sure what your residence status would be in the position you are in, typically, once you live outside a country for more than 6 months, lose your residence, but, if you are working for a UK company and being paid to a UK account, I don't know how you would be viewed.


----------



## Mosaab (Oct 14, 2011)

Thans G-Mo


----------

